# Spray head stuck



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

What could cause a spray head to get stuck? It's supposed to rotate easily and ratchet for adjustment purposes when you twist it, but will not budge. Trying with a lot of effort resulted in the entire body rotating slightly. The head would not turn.

Usually when my rotor heads get stuck, it's due to sand.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

You could of have had a gear or something else in side break.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I don't think sprays contain gears, do they?


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Green said:


> I don't think sprays contain gears, do they?


I thought you were talking about a rotor and not a pop up.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Still looking for ideas, besides digging it up.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Green said:


> Still looking for ideas, besides digging it up.


Pop ups are cheap, just twist the cap off the top, pull the internals out and take a new one and replace.. should be none to minimal digging.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Ballistic said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > Still looking for ideas, besides digging it up.
> ...


The cap is pretty far under--a couple of inches--grass grew over it. If I go through the effort to dig it up, I'm changing to a 6-inch model with a different pressure regulator while I'm at it (already have it, ready to go...just wasn't sure if there was a way to fix this one without digging).


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Green said:


> What could cause a spray head to get stuck?


What is the brand and exact model of the device?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

hsvtoolfool said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > What could cause a spray head to get stuck?
> ...


Hunter PRS40.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Gotcha: the spray pop-up direction can't be adjusted. My guess would be the spring is binding or jammed. Or perhaps the check-valve is broken or separated. In either case, I'd unscrew the top and take a peek at the innards to see what's up. Should be a quick fix if you have a spare spray head to swap the innards.


----------

